# Flick on my Island - Come sell your tarantulas!



## ItsSarahxo (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, Flick is on my island today if you'd like to come and sell your bugs to him. Tips are appreciated, but not required. I'm missing oranges, pears, cosmos, and mums, so any of those would be great  DM me for a Dodo code.


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

Unfortunately you can’t sell to Flick on other islands. Thank you for the kind idea, though 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

I could give you pears, oranges and cosmos seeds by the way!


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Apr 15, 2020)

Quack said:


> Unfortunately you can’t sell to Flick on other islands. Thank you for the kind idea, though
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> I could give you pears, oranges and cosmos seeds by the way!


Aw dang, I didn't know that. That would be amazing if you could help me though


----------



## Quack (Apr 15, 2020)

No worries!
I don’t have any red cosmos seeds in my inventory, but can bring you some yellow and white ones, and three each of both fruits, to get you started 

PM me your Dodo when ready


----------

